

Mutable Algorithms in Immutable Languages, Part 2 - tel
http://tel.github.io/2014/07/13/mutable_algorithms_in_immutable_languages_part_2/

======
jsmeaton
Though I don't really understand it, I'm really enjoying this series so far.
Whenever I read functional code from Haskell or Erlang (or some other pure
language), I feel like my girlfriend feels when she peers over my shoulder at
some python code and her eyes glaze over.

Haskell has been at the top of my `list of languages to learn the basics of`
for too long. It's time to fix that. I'm doing a tutorial this week.

~~~
axman6
This is a great place to start then!
[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)

------
tlarkworthy
what a cliff hanger!

